# Rain jacket



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking for a nice jacket for rain rides. Anyone have good experience with a jacket that is waterproof and has good breathability?

Like these so far

Endura mt500 2 -expensive @ $175
Endura singletrack jacket - $97 not sure about breathability
Altura Mayhem waterproof - $98 mixed reviews
Dakine Caliber - $180 pricey and no one has them
Royal Racing Matrix- $100 seems like it isn't very breathable.


Thanks!


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Check Bikepacking.com they have good review of some rain jackets for biking


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I bought the Royal Matrix and it is waterproof but not very breathable. I generally never wear it climbing, only on the 2nd part of the ride (fun part). I got it because it was cheap and the hood fits over my helmet. The hood is great when you get caught in a deluge. Of those listed I would get the MT500 based on the reviews or just go with a cheap jacket. It doesn't need to be cycling specific, lots of good rain jackets from all the outdoor clothing manufacturers. Read some backpacking reviews.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I just ordered a Castelli gabba 2 based on this thread and then hugely positive reviews across the internets:

http://forums.mtbr.com/washington/rain-riding-gear-1027334.html

They renamed the long sleeve version to 'perfetto' this year so old model is on sale.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I just picked up a Performance Bike Impasse II, hood fits over helmet, has pit zips and drop down tail in the back if more protection needed. seems to breathe fairly well for a raincoat. As for rainproof qualities, I wore it in a light drizzle type rain and stayed dry. Have not tested in heavy rain yet. It's very lightweight and best of all it's on sale for $99 and often they have 20% off one item so it's reasonably priced for the features.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I have been eyeballing a KUIU rain jacket for the past few seasons. It would not be used 100% for riding but I think this would make a great rain jacket when you are on the bike in harsh wet conditions. It has some great breathability specs all in a 9oz jacket. They have a few versions but this is what I am thinking...anyone use their gear while riding?

• 8.9 oz
• 106 g/m2
• 3-Layer construction
• Toray Dermizax NX waterproof breathable membrane - 20,000mm/40,000g/m2/24hr
• ULTRA lightweight and breathable
• 2-way stretch


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

eri said:


> I just ordered a Castelli gabba 2 based on this thread and then hugely positive reviews across the internets:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/washington/rain-riding-gear-1027334.html
> 
> They renamed the long sleeve version to 'perfetto' this year so old model is on sale.


Best riding clothing investment I've made yet.

Seriously nice piece of kit. It fits pretty small, though.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> Best riding clothing investment I've made yet.
> 
> Seriously nice piece of kit. It fits pretty small, though.


Love to hear that. Normally I stick with thrift stores but in this case I'm willing to spend more since I'm expecting the impossible.

In case anyone else is interested, I'd like to emphasize the goofy sizing:

I'm 6', 73" wingspan, weight varies from 175 to 195 (depending on sport). Wider shoulders, what tailors call 'square shoulders.'

Usually I'm between an 'L' and an 'XL'. I ordered the 'XXL' gabba 2 and couldn't stand straight - even in biking position it was too tight across the shoulders and onto the deltoids, inhibited elbow movement.

Sent it back for the '3XL' it arrived last night and fit is unusual when standing but perfect on the bike. Room for shoulders and even for a thin wool liner. Sleeve length is perfect.

So... '3XL': In my head that's someone that put years of passion into the BBQ industry, but in the case of castelli it means 6' and 178.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

3xl, 178:???:


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Cycling Apparel | 7Mesh Inc.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Travis Bickle said:


> 3xl, 178:???:


No doubt..huh? that would put me at a 6X or so...


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of research and still cannot decide. I really want to want the Endura but $200 is a lot and I am wondering if other brands such as Marmot or Outdoor Research would be better options as their fabrics have Gor Tex. I am thinking they have a broader customer base which leads me to belive they may have better tech in their products....I am probably over thinking this but I really like to get the best for the $$.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Polartec Neoshell is (supposedly) the latest and most breathable WP fabric to date. It'll cost you though. 

I have yet to try a WP jacket that is breathable enough to exercise in, without getting soaked from the inside out, but I'm in the SE, so humidity is always a big factor, even in winter.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

d365 said:


> Polartec Neoshell is (supposedly) the latest and most breathable WP fabric to date. It'll cost you though.
> 
> I have yet to try a WP jacket that is breathable enough to exercise in, without getting soaked from the inside out, but I'm in the SE, so humidity is always a big factor, even in winter.


I just found the NeoShell but was wondering if the softshell would be too bulky....and it is expensive...yikes. eVent looks like a good one too but is also pretty pricey.

I think I may be too hung up on the breath-ability. When it rains here in NorCal it is usually cold or cool but may be moving to OR so not sure what that will bring in the warmer months.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I bought a EMS Helix Neoshell jacket 3 years ago for riding. I rode in it once and decided that it was too nice to destroy mountain biking. It is my hiking and daily rain jacket now and Neoshell is the real deal. It would be an outstanding mtb rain jacket. I paid $200 back then.

EMS Men's Helix Jacket Free Shipping at $49


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a Patagonia Torrentshell with their "H2No" fabric, it was fairly cheap ($100ish), it's very light weight, fits well, the hood fits over my helmet, and it's got pit zips. I really like it. 

I wear the Patagucc as my every-day rain jacket and didn't want to wreck it mountain biking, so I decided to try the Gore Power Trail mtb-specific jacket last year. It's got the Gore Tex Active fabric that is supposed to be highly breathable. No pit zips and really expensive. I should have known better than to buy a rain shell without pit zips (I am a sweaty beast). Suffice it to say, now I'm going to spend more money to send it to a specialty shop to add pit zips. Also, the hood doesn't fit over the helmet and the cut is kinda roadie-oriented -- in a sz large, which otherwise fit well, I couldn't raise my arms over my head. I don't wear XL in anything, except this jacket. anyway, that's a very long way of saying I wish I would've just bought another Patagonia to use for bike rides. actually, I could've bought 3 more for the price of the Gore...

I also have jackets/pants with Event and Neoshell fabrics. I use them for bc skiing. They breathe as well as anything I've tried, but I still need the pit zips. No way I will spend $300 on another mtb-specific jacket for use in inclement weather that will get stained with mud, crashed in, or snagged on branches.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I picked up the Columbia Titanium EvaPOURation Premium rain shell for $90usd. $130MSRP.









It's stated as being fully breathable, but from what I've experienced there is an exception when wearing a backpack. The hood is large enough for a helmet. Fits over my Giro Feature without snagging or binding. However, in the first week, part of the hood draw string on the left side came detached, but the hood will still close.

The back is stated as being 29" long, and it does cover part of my but when in attack mode, yet, when in attack mode, the sleeves push back over the wrist. When standing the sleeves drop past my knuckles. Columbia does not cover bike riding in the jackets design, so the jacket is not designed for reaching, is not designed with bike riding in mind.

"this jacket also zips into its own pocket." I still have yet to figure out what Columbia means by this, or how it works?

I'm not excited about this jacket. It does the job of keeping me dry, but I'd say that the design of the hood draws and reach is flawed... 6/10


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i got an endura MTR emergency shell early this year and like it alot. super minimalist. no vents, pockets or velcro anywhere. very packable. 

you can probably scoop one up on discount as they've rolled out a newer model.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

PUNKY said:


> Cycling Apparel | 7Mesh Inc.


40% off Gore-Tex Pro jacket right meow. 
"Sweet!"
"Thanks bro!"

You're welcome.

PS Acre Supply has PolarTec Neoshell cycling jackets.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback.

I pulled the trigger on this....
Marker Freel Polartec® NeoShell® Ski Jacket (For Men) - Save 64%

With a coupon it was $119 for a $425 jacket. Has the NeoShell and looks very nice. I didn't want to shell out $300+ for something I may destroy so I hope it works. Never heard of the brand before but seems like it is nice quality and has the NeoShell so figured it will suit fine....although as pdxmark said...the sleeves may be a bit short for riding but I'll manage.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

meSSican said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on this....
> Marker Freel Polartec® NeoShell® Ski Jacket (For Men) - Save 64%
> ...


How has the Marker jacket been doing so far? How's the fit for riding?

What coupon did you use? TIA.

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I have only done 1 short ride in it and it was pretty awesome. The fit is how I like, a bit baggier. I got an Xl and normally wear XL but could have got a L for a more tapered fit. The quality of the jacket seems great. I wore my new pair of Royal Racing Storm shorts with the jacket and sprayed myself down with the hose. The Marker jacket shed off all the water no matter how hard the spray. The shorts only did so for a few seconds.

I signed up for their news letter and they sent a coupon....it was a one time use.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

meSSican said:


> I have only done 1 short ride in it and it was pretty awesome. The fit is how I like, a bit baggier. I got an Xl and normally wear XL but could have got a L for a more tapered fit. The quality of the jacket seems great. I wore my new pair of Royal Racing Storm shorts with the jacket and sprayed myself down with the hose. The Marker jacket shed off all the water no matter how hard the spray. The shorts only did so for a few seconds.
> 
> I signed up for their news letter and they sent a coupon....it was a one time use.


Thanks for the follow up. Were the arms long enough without pulling?

Does the jacket have pit zips?

My main concern with these high tech fabrics is the maintenance to keep them performing. Since our usage will inevitably result in mud streaks up the backside, etc. I am worried about how these fabrics will hold up to multiple washings over time.

It looks like a nice jacket that could do double duty on the slopes.

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

bryanus said:


> Thanks for the follow up. Were the arms long enough without pulling?
> 
> Does the jacket have pit zips?
> 
> ...


The arms are good length..no issue. It does have pit zips and the pockets are vents as well. 
I had researched and researched a lot on what I wanted. Ultimately I found/figured they all source fabrics from the same companies and think that the snow board jackets are very similar to mtb specific aside from drop tail. I was set on the expensive Endura MT500 until I read about the PolarTec fabric. I watched a video that compared Nanoshell vs Event vs Goretex and it sold me on the Nano shell. 




I figured if Nanoshell was out breathing Event and Goretex then whatever Endura had wouldn't compare since those companies make a lot of product. I am not knocking any others just this is my conclusion and what I felt comfortable with. 
I doubt it would be any less durable than an MTB specific jacket in the mud. I am buying the NIKWax wash as it is recommended by Polartec but in their care instructions mild detergent and low temp tumble dry should work. Nikwax also has a wash for to help the DWR coating as well.

It boils down to what you are comfortable with. I am happy with the Marker.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I just picked up a 2nd EMS Helix 50% off. I already have 1 that is my daily rain jacket and I love it. The hood cover my helmet, pit zips, pocket vents, sleeve pocket, inner pockets and a high collar.

EMS® Men?s Polartec® NeoShell Helix Jacket - Eastern Mountain Sports Free Shipping on orders over $49!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^I was about to order the EMS Thunderhead since it's on sale right now. But the reviews claim the fit isn't athletic cut anymore. I don't ride in the rain if I can help it, and I want something that packs down really small, and not spend $150 or more. I know, I know, I want it all.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

You can look at showerpass jackets and what I did was search ebay for a goretex jacket.
Since I mountain bike and I know that these jackets will be abuse, why spend the top dollar. I found a North Face Summit Series XCR goretex jacket for cheap. 
good luck on your find..


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is a couple photos of my large EMS Helix compared to my large Giro Pivot winter glove. It packs down small enough to fit in a bum bag.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pics and advice guys!


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

That's a great video! You sold me on the Neoshell as well. I'm holding out for a coupon from sierra and then I will bite. Thanks again for your followups. The EMS Helix also looks like a great option.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> I just picked up a 2nd EMS Helix 50% off. I already have 1 that is my daily rain jacket and I love it. The hood cover my helmet, pit zips, pocket vents, sleeve pocket, inner pockets and a high collar.


@Travis The length seems a little short to me. Do you wear waist straps with your hydration pack? Do they fit comfortably over the jacket and not ride up, or do they sit right at the bottom of the jacket and end up under it at times?


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

I have the Showerpass Elite (Goretex) rain jacket. Expensive @ $235. It's lightly lined and has a long tail, lots of technical features. Sizes correctly-6'1" 188 lbs is a Large for me. It's also too warm unless the temperature is under 48 degrees. Best rain jacket, but would be expensive to destroy.

Above that temperature, I ride a light, waterproof, non breathable Castelli yellow shell or equivalent.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

bryanus said:


> @Travis The length seems a little short to me. Do you wear waist straps with your hydration pack? Do they fit comfortably over the jacket and not ride up, or do they sit right at the bottom of the jacket and end up under it at times?


I'm 5'9.5" and have a large Helix. Its plenty long enough for me, about the same length as my large Patagonia soft-shell. The fit seems perfectly normal. The waist strap on my Ergon sits low over my hip bones and there would be plenty of jacket below.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Followup on my Gabba 2 purchase:

I've been using it quite a bit in the winter rain and cold. It isn't a substitute for an actual hardshell.

My first ride with Gabba 2 I wore a longsleeve wool undershirt, thin wool sweater and the Gabba 2 over top for a ride when it was 38 degrees and POURING. The ride was 1000' steep climbing on singlespeed, windy and in places rain and sleet were horizontal. Wore ski gloves, helmet liner, wool riding tights, gaitors to keep shoe cuffs clean.

Well, during the high effort climb my hands, head and legs were warm but my core was barely warm enough. Returned to car after 90 minutes I was shivering with dropped core temp. The Gabba 2 didn't keep the water out, my layers were soaked and pretty sure it wasn't sweat.

I didn't wear enough insulation for the cold temps. My being chilled wasn't the gabba2's fault (except it fits tight so no room for more underneath), but also note that the gabba 2 aint an actual raincoat either. The gabba 2 is really comfortable but it doesn't do the impossible. If its really raining you'll need something impermeable. If its cold and wet you'll need to wear insulation over the gabba2 (because it won't fit under.)

I later wore the gabba2 and same layers on a dry sunny 25 degree ride in the same place and it was perfect (legs cold on descent!) So I guess it does a great job blocking the wind while breathing well.

For rain I think I've settled on a cheap coated nylon alternative:

I found a vintage late-80's yellow REI 'touring' jacket made from coated nylon and lots of reflecto. 'Classy' bike commuter chic but quite light. It has a big horizontal vent louvre across the back as well as pit zips. I have since worn it in cold heavy rain and it keeps me quite dry though does get slick with sweat. Light enough that I keep it stashed in the bottom of my pack.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Here is the left chest pocket on the Shower Pass Elite jacket:


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I got my new EMS Helix Neoshell yesterday and they have changed a few things since I bought my first one 3 years ago. The fabric is slightly heavier, the upper arm pocket is gone, and the pockets have been lowered from the lower chest to the bottom. I was briefly torn as to which one to use riding but decided to use the new one. My old green jacket is still my daily wear and the new black is for riding. I like the green colour a bit better around town even though it is slightly more packable than the new. Rode last night, but no rain so no testing. I know my old one breathes very well and keeps me absolutely dry so I'm quite happy to have another for mtb.


----------



## o27 (Apr 3, 2016)

Have the MT500 v2 - brilliant piece of kit. Use for every single ride in autum/winter with only a Assos Winter 6/7 base layer. This is perfect in riding in 0-8 celcius. Pricy, yes, but it´s built like a tank, so I´m confident it´ll last several yes. Have had some minor crashes, no sign of any wear despite the shoulders have had some impact.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The Helix is working perfectly, I haven't been able to ride in the rain since it arrived and have stayed quite dry and comfortable. Snow on local trails, and good weather when I drive to ride.


----------

